# Scam warning



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

I am sure that a lot of you are probably aware of this scam already but just thought I would share it in case any of you aren't.

I am visiting the Philippines in Feb for my love's birthday and decided to surprise her with a trip to Borocay.

What I didn't realise is just how busy Borocay is in mid-Feb due to Chinese New Year.

All of the big hotels available via reputable websites Expedia, Booking.com etc were already sold out.

I then went to TripAdvisor to see if I could find something smaller but still rated highly. I did spot some hotels in this category but unfortunately TripAdvisor does not list all their contact details so I ended up searching for them manually via Google.

Anyway, I found a nice looking hotel searched and found what I assumed was the hotel's own website. I rang the number given - which was answered appropriately and spoke to the 'receptionist' who confirmed there was space, confirmed the rates but then asked for a 50% advance deposit.

This prompted me to book my flight - thinking that accommodation was sorted - but when I started the bank process to make the deposit payment my spidey sense started tingling as I realised that I had just been given a yahoo email address. This prompted me to do some further searching at which point I found another website for the hotel. I rang the different number - only to discover that there was no availability and that they had no idea about who I had been talking to...

I then proceeded to check other hotels and long story short came across another that looked suitable but it turned out that this website was also a hoax created by a travel agent who subsequently sent me details for another hotel altogether (at least they didn't try to get money out of me upfront this time)

Anyway I have now fortunately found a place for our two nights in Borocay but just wanted to flag up that you really need to be careful when making bookings there - especially if they are asking for big deposits up front...


----------



## thescribe (Jan 28, 2013)

Unfortunately, there are a lot of scammers preying on those who are not cognizant of the country. I always considered Boracay a tourist trap, worth seeing once and then moving on. It's overrated in my opinion and there are far better places to see and do in the PI.


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

thescribe said:


> Unfortunately, there are a lot of scammers preying on those who are not cognizant of the country. I always considered Boracay a tourist trap, worth seeing once and then moving on. It's overrated in my opinion and there are far better places to see and do in the PI.


Yes, I understand your point of view about Borocay - but my mahal wanted to see it. Luckily it's only for a couple of days. I hope, when we have more time, to go to Palawan. Also - previously I had a lovely time in ****** Oriental... 

Out of interest what would be the best 'beach' resort within easy driving range of Angeles? Any suggestions?


----------



## thescribe (Jan 28, 2013)

As far as I am concerned, the best would be in La Union, about 4 hours drive. We usually stay at a resort called "Sunset Bay. They have a website.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> I am sure that a lot of you are probably aware of this scam already but just thought I would share it in case any of you aren't.
> 
> I am visiting the Philippines in Feb for my love's birthday and decided to surprise her with a trip to Borocay.
> 
> ...


Unfortunate - and hope you enjoy your Boracay trip. Yes February is busy and best time to go on holiday in Philippines. I went to Boracay last year and also be going next month. I didn't have trouble booking online and also use local travel agent in Philippines and they will sort everything for you, from hotel to flight from Manila. Goodluck!


----------

